# Firmware: Canon Cinema EOS C70 v1.0.2.1 and Mount Adapter EF-EOS R 0.71x v1.3.0



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 10, 2021)

> Canon has released new firmware for the Canon Cinema EOS C70 and the EF-EOS 0.71x adapter. This new firmware adds mount adapter compatibilities to a bunch of EF lenses.
> You will need to download both the firmware update for the Canon Cinema EOS C70 as well as the new firmware for the Mount Adapter EF-EOS R 0.71x.
> Firmware Version 1.0.2.1 incorporates the following fix and enhancements:
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Dragon (Dec 11, 2021)

It would be nice if they added those features to the R5 as it works very well in APS-c video mode.


----------

